# GenieGo only displaying recordings from one DVR



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Just got my GenieGo yesterday. Finally got it set up for out of home streaming.

When in the client app settings, it shows that it is seeing all three DVRs (HR34, HR24, HR21) but only recordings from the HR21 are showing up on the DVR list in the client.

All DVRs have external devices allowed. Tried resets, nothing working.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

I had very nearly the same problem last week. 

The GenieGo would see all three DVRs - HR24, HR22 and HR21 but It would only show
the playlist from one of them - in my case it was the HR22.

Whole Home worked correctly.

Right Arrow on the Remote would not start TV APPS - was the other indication I had.

The solution to my problem was to reset (Pull the Power Plug) on
my BB DECA or CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) This is the path from your
receivers to your modem/router.

Give it a try and report back.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Got a similar issue, with a small difference - I can SEE the recordings (list) but they will not play back instead I get an HTTP503 (DVR is busy) from one of my DVRs, while the other plays back fine. Both show as connected to the internet and both will play back recordings from each other.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember seeing those DVR Busy errors also when I was having the problem.

is the BUSY DVR that gives you the error in use by someone streaming to or from it
or is it busy recording a show perhaps?

If you Right Arrow on your remote - will the TV Apps Start up successfully?


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

tbolt said:


> I remember seeing those DVR Busy errors also when I was having the problem.
> 
> is the BUSY DVR that gives you the error in use by someone streaming to or from it
> or is it busy recording a show perhaps?
> ...


Nothing recording on the "bad" or "busy" DVR. TV Apps start just fine as well. All indications are things *should* work.

Is there a difference between a normal restart (from the menu) and the RBR (red button reset)? I've yet to do an RBR.

Also what about RBR on the GenieGO? Is that different from just pulling the power? Kind of getting sick of running up and downstairs doing various reboots and waiting to see if anything changes.

FYI - all my systems are hardwired so its not a wireless commuinication issue.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Digging around some more here seems to indicate there is a know problem with HR24-500s. What's odd is I only have HR24-500s, one DVR seems to love the GenieGo (no problems) the other DVR hates it. The bad DVR refuses to prepare or stream, where as the good one works flawlessly. They are both on the same network switch and everything... UGH!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

I had same issue and after about three weeks finally saw the hr24-500. Apparently issue is known and being worked on.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The issue is sporadic among the HR24-500s and the GenieGo;

Many are fine with it, others not;

Mine here works fine with the sister's HR24-500.

DIRECTV is aware of it, but you know how that goes when it comes to bug fixes.

Time will tell if they ever manage to really fix the problem.


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Spoke to Tech Support this morning.

It is a known issue and the engineers are supposedly working on it. In my case it is the HR34 and HR24 whose play lists are not showing up.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with 1 of my hr24-500 (dvr is busy). The geniego would see and play from my other hr24-500 and a hr44 genie just fine. After many frustrating calls to directv where they kept blaming my home network which I knew was not correct. I finally asked to talk to a supervisor and was told the same thing that it was my network that was to blame not the directv equipement.
I finally persuaded the supervisor to elevate this problem to case management which she agreed to do. I was told by case management they would do whatever it took to get this to work.,
After trying many different things which did not work they sent out 2 tech's to go over all my wiring and they replaced cable ends splitters and anything else they could.
Nothing they did worked. So they left. Talked to case management again and they decided to replace my hr24-500 with another rebuilt one. There goes all my recordings on that dvr. They sent one out overnight and I hooked it up and called case management to get it activated and it wouldn't activate. They had to send out another one which I got overnight.
This one activated and it is a rebuilt hr24-200. Had to wait until the next day to try it on the geniego and it worked! Now I can see and play all my recordings on the geniego.
Only problem is it says out of home is set up but I tried it and it does not work. More talking to case management about this and I was told out of home does not work on Andoid tablets?
They are supposedly working on getting this to work. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1.
From the time I recieved my geniego until the time it finally worked was about 6 week's and many phone conversations.
Maybe they will find why out why some hr24-500's work and some don't.
Hope this help's you with your hr24-500 problem.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is true;

GenieGo OOH streaming does not work with Android based devices as of yet. There was a GG promotional e-mail sent out around mid-August by DIRECTV claiming that it did now, but was obviously wrong.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

larcar said:


> I had the same problem with 1 of my hr24-500 (dvr is busy)...


That's the run around I'm looking to avoid, I know DirecTV will blame my network too especially since I'm already running MRV in an "unsupported confirguration" since I was part of the original beta test. I've got multiple devices (iMac, PS3, AppleTV, etc) on a home network, this not my first rodeo, EVERYTHING works fine on the DVR upstairs its just the downstair unit that is fighting me when it comes to GenieGo.

The strange thing is both DVRs report as connected to the internet when you hit the dash on the remote, but the one that is giving problems FAILS to connect to the internet when you run the full system test. Wonder if its time to try a fixed IP address. Back in the original MRV days that wasy pretty much the only way both boxes would play nice.

I think my next test will be to switch the boxes and see if the problem is always downstairs. Maybe my wiring is to blame, I wonder if its time to upgrade my network cable runs to Cat6? Might be a distance issue? The working DVR is all of 10" from the router.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

JMII said:


> That's the run around I'm looking to avoid, I know DirecTV will blame my network too especially since I'm already running MRV in an "unsupported confirguration" since I was part of the original beta test. I've got multiple devices (iMac, PS3, AppleTV, etc) on a home network, this not my first rodeo, EVERYTHING works fine on the DVR upstairs its just the downstair unit that is fighting me when it comes to GenieGo.
> 
> The strange thing is both DVRs report as connected to the internet when you hit the dash on the remote, but the one that is giving problems FAILS to connect to the internet when you run the full system test. Wonder if its time to try a fixed IP address. Back in the original MRV days that wasy pretty much the only way both boxes would play nice.
> 
> I think my next test will be to switch the boxes and see if the problem is always downstairs. Maybe my wiring is to blame, I wonder if its time to upgrade my network cable runs to Cat6? Might be a distance issue? The working DVR is all of 10" from the router.


They thought my wireing was bad in the bedroom so they moved my bedroom dvr that was giving me the problem to the kitchen that worked and it did not work there either. It just seems like certain hr24-500's have this problem.
I don't think you are having a distance issue because mine is upstairs and now that it has been replaced with a rebuilt hr24-200 it work's fine.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

JMII said:


> the one that is giving problems FAILS to connect to the internet when you run the full system test.


JMII,

That is not the "HR24-500 to GenieGo bug".

When you run the System Test - all of your DVRs should PASS the Network Test.

If they don't PASS - there is a problem.

Swapping the receiver with a known working one should show you where the problem lies.

Have you tried to re-run the Network Setup on the failing DVR?

1. The Network Test should PASS on any DVR and
2. You should be able to Right Arrow on your remote and successfully start up TV Apps on any DVR and
3. Pressing the Dash Key should show Internet connected on any of your DVRs.

Have you tried to reset your CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) or WCCK or BB DECA?


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Tech support never suggested to me that it was my network. They specifically stated that engineering knows there is an issue on their end and they are working on it.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

tbolt said:


> JMII,
> 
> That is not the "HR24-500 to GenieGo bug".
> 
> ...


Well I swapped DVRs: I moved the downstairs "bad" unit to the "good" upstairs location (thus ruling out any network connections) but the unit still fails - reporting that the DVR is "busy". Something is clearly wrong as the bad unit fails the network test dispite the dash button showing its "connected to the internet". TV Apps start up, but not quickly (never have IMHO).

Guess I'm stuck waiting for DirecTV for a software fix or somehow get them to send me another HR24-500. However like most people I've got hours worth of recordings I want to move to my moblie devices, so swapping units is a long term fix, but short term I'm hosed.

I don't have a CCK, my DVRs are hardwired to AT&T U-Verse router via Cat5 eithernet cables.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

JMII,

Directv will send you a replacement for your HR24 if you call them.
They will no doubt charge you $50 or $99.

It should PASS the network test


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

JMII,

Directv will send you a replacement for your HR24 if you call them.
They will no doubt charge you $50 or $99.

It should PASS the network test


DirecTV will replace a defective receiver for the cost of shipping ($20). If a tech comes out, you might get charged for the tech visit, which would be $50.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, with a receiver swap the recordings on it are indeed toast since you can't access the GenieGo to transfer them to a PC or other portable device without network connectivity this way.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I have an HR20-700 and an HR24-500. When I first got the GenieGO, I ran into problems downloading content from the HR24. Only _one_ show from the HR20 wouldn't download, so I was able to look past that issue.

But for the HR24, it was the opposite:  Most of the shows wouldn't download. They would all prepare, but not download.

Calling DirecTV was of no help in that they never resolved my issue, even when they escalated it to the GenieGO support team. However, they were _indirectly_ helpful in that thanks to their troubleshooting steps, I did my own troubleshooting step and discovered that Network Services wasn't running on my HR24. Once I started NS and rebooted the GenieGO, I was able to download the content from my HR24.

I had thoroughly researched this issue on the internet and either I found no resolution or the resolutions I found were always unique. 

Though I am happy to report that I am now pretty-much stable with my GenieGO today, that same hiccup has re-occurred in the past and re-starting NS solved the problem again. Sometimes--in addition to restarting NS--I've also had to restart my cable modem and router. When restarting NS doesn't solve the problem, I then try restarting the cable modem, then the router, then the HD DVRs, then the GenieGO.

99.9% of the time, my problem has always been with the HR24, but this weekend, however, the HR20 gave me problems and the HR24 was fine. In this situation, I also ended up rebooting the cable modem, router, DVR, then GenieGO. All is good again and I was able to successfully download the contents from the HR20.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't get network services to start on either DVR, however my bad DVR now passes the network test, yet it still refuses to stream or prepare programs to the GenieGo.

In past dealings with DirecTV getting them to replace "bad" equipment is a struggle as they make you jump thru multiple hoops. I've been with them since '97 and only had a few minor issues... but they always act like there is no way the problem I'm describing could possible happen, yet as this forum indicates many people have been down the same road with various glitches (software / hardware).

The other problem (related? yes / no? ) is Out of Home Access doesn't work, yet it claims its setup properly (ports are fowarded) So far GenieGo has been a major disappointment... I know lots of people are using it just fine, but so far its not working for me on multiple fronts.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Network Services has nothing to do with the GenieGo, so don't worry about that. Tell us a little bit more about your setup and how your receivers and GenieGo are connected. Also, post what the IP addresses are of your receivers and GenieGo.

- Merg


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Network Services has nothing to do with the GenieGo, so don't worry about that. Tell us a little bit more about your setup and how your receivers and GenieGo are connected. Also, post what the IP addresses are of your receivers and GenieGo.
> 
> - Merg


Both HR24-500 DVRs and the GenieGO are hardwired via Cat5 network cable to a 8 switch hub, then linked to an AT&T U-Verse router. Currently running DHCP with dynamic IP addresses, but I might go back to locked IPs on the DVRs. In the early beta days of MRV (Whole Home) things seemed more stable with locked IPs. I don't have the CCK or any other wireless connections, just the standard SWiM setup. The only wireless uplink running is the AT&T U-Verse to serve our iPhones and iPad. On the 8 switch hub is also an iMac, AppleTV, Sony PS3 and an LG BluRay player with Netflix. Everything works perfectly (internet, Netflix, streaming, gaming, etc) except the one DVR. As stated before I physically swapped the troublesome DVR (downstairs) with working one (upstairs) to ensure it wasn't any cabling issue.

The only thing I haven't tried is putting the DVRs and GenieGo directly on the AT&T router (it has 4 ports) and thus getting them off the 8 port switch. However since the one DVR is happy on the switch I assume (I know silly me) that the other one would be just as happy there too. Its annoying because the unhappy DVR is the main one with 70% of the recordings I want. Recently I've started doing alot of travel for my job and being able to access my recordings while on the road is very appealing.

Thanks for any tips you might have to get this fully working.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What are the IP addresses of each of your HR24s?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since you have a SWM setup, have you thought about using DECA? As you only have HR24s, all you would need to do is add a CCK. This would let you bypass the Ethernet port on the HR24s and if the one is defective, it would not be an issue.

Also, have you checked to verify that the IP address assigned to the non-working DVR has not been assigned to another device?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

